# Is she a double tail?



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 344426


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would say yes, it looks like her tail is splitting,

Hopefully some one with more experience can tell you for certian


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! Her tails heart shaped, some sites say that is double tail some say they need to have 2 completely separate tails. The internet can be a confusing place lol


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's true lol

It looks shes still pretty young, so her tail probably has a bit more growing to do
Did you get her as a baby betta?

Her tail might look like this 









or something a bit closer to the body 









Basicaly if I remember correctly a double tail is betta who has 2 lobes verses 1 whole one. Its kind of like if you took a whole tail of a betta and split it into 2 tails that equal the same of the whole. Like dividing it into two.
If that helped at all 
As a comparison


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah thanks for taking the time to get all those pics!  
Yeah, she is pretty young. I got her 2 weeks ago, she's grown quite a bit since then already! 
The top part of her tail is a bit smaller than the bottom.
I wish I could get a better picture but every time I try she comes right up to my phone so I end up with a close up of her face lol


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your welcome,
That's awesome that she is growing well.

As for her tail being a bit unevean, it might end up growing uneven or with time the smaller one will grow to the same size as the other. It will be interesting to see how she turns out.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I quite like the unevenness, gives her character. Lol
I'll post more pics as she gets older!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I cant wait to see updates on her


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

She looks like a DT, I have a black and white marble DT with a heart-shaped tail


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool, thanks!


----------

